

Single line Node.js API tests with criteria query in MongoDB format - mirekrusin
https://github.com/mirek/node-json-criteria

======
mirekrusin
Hi everybody, this is my first HN post. What do you think about this minimal-
style of test writing. There's an example use case in the readme for testing
JSON API calls using just mongodb like criterias.

